# ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2011)

*ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*

*ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*

*+ التعميد فى المناسبات ( كأعياد القديسين أو فى الموالد ) لا يتم بالطقس الكامل للمُعمِّدين فى حالة وجود أعداداً كبيرة جداً.

ومثال ذلك ضرورة رشامة الطفل 36 رشماً , فهل يستطيع الكاهن أن يقوم بذلك " لمئات " من المتقدّمين للعماد اليوم ؟ وقد لوحظ سرعةالتعميد وعدم اكتمال الرشومات فى تلك المناسبات ( وخاصة بالموالد).

+ كما ينبغى توعية الوالدين بعدم النذر للعماد فى مكان معين ( كالتعميد فى القدس , أو فى دير معين ... الخ) و لايستطيع الوالد الذهاب فعلاً لتلك الأماكن البعيدة أو المكلفة فى السفر, وبالتالى يتأخر تعميد الطفل , وما فى ذلك من خطر على خلاصه , إذ قد يتعرض للموت فجأة وتتحمَّل الأسرة المسئولية أمام الله.

+ وإذا ما نذر أحدهم لتعميد إبنه - أو إبنته - فى كنيسة - أو دير - بإسم قديس معين , فإنه يمكن أن يتم التعميد فى أقرب كنيسة , تحمل نفس إسم القديس , وبذلك لا يتحلَّل     الإنسان من نذره , علماً بأن كل الأماكن صالحة للتعميد ,وكل الآباء يقومون بنفس الطقس - فى أى مكان - سواء فى المدن أو فى البرّية , وينال المعَّمد نفس بركات سرَّى العماد والميرون , فى أى مكان وزمان.


عن كتاب 120 سؤالاً وجواباً عن
أسرار الكنيسة السبعة.

بقلم دياكون
د. ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*

شكرا ابو تربو 

للموضوع الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*



tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا ابو تربو
> 
> للموضوع الجميل


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*



كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*



KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*

تقريبا جت مشكلة او سؤال للانبا بولا كده برضو واحدة نزرت تعمد ابنها فى مكان ولبعده جوزها مرضيش وقال غلط جداا انها تنزر نزر ومتوفهوش وبلاش تنزر فى العماد بتحديد لانه بيكون قرار مشترك وظروف مشتركة مش هى بس او هو بس اللى هيروحو


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*



Apsoti قال:


> تقريبا جت مشكلة او سؤال للانبا بولا كده برضو واحدة نزرت تعمد ابنها فى مكان ولبعده جوزها مرضيش وقال غلط جداا انها تنزر نزر ومتوفهوش وبلاش تنزر فى العماد بتحديد لانه بيكون قرار مشترك وظروف مشتركة مش هى بس او هو بس اللى هيروحو


*ميرسى تاسونى للاضافة حضرتك الرائعة*


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*




> [B]وإذا ما نذر أحدهم لتعميد إبنه - أو إبنته - فى كنيسة - أو دير - بإسم قديس معين , فإنه يمكن أن يتم التعميد فى أقرب كنيسة , تحمل نفس إسم القديس , وبذلك لا يتحلَّل الإنسان من نذره , علماً بأن كل الأماكن صالحة للتعميد ,وكل الآباء يقومون بنفس الطقس - فى أى مكان - سواء فى المدن أو فى البرّية , وينال المعَّمد نفس بركات سرَّى العماد والميرون , فى أى مكان وزمان.​​[/B]​




*
شكراجدا معلومه جميله*​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ما رأيك فى الآباء والأمهات الذين ينذرون تعميد أطفالهم فى مناسبات مُعينة ؟ أو فى أديرة أو أماكن معينة ؟*



النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكراجدا معلومه جميله*​


----------

